# New Homebrew......



## t bird (Jan 17, 2006)

This place has gota new smell to it!!! Watch, this thread is gonna get pulled


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 17, 2006)

*Did someone say Homebrew?*

Anyone ever seen one of these?


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 18, 2006)

No what is it .....


----------



## scshep2002 (Jan 18, 2006)

What is that thing?


----------



## specialk (Jan 18, 2006)

moonshine maker.........


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 18, 2006)

Them revenuer's gonna be knockin at the door.


----------



## waldohunts (Jan 18, 2006)

looks like something that will get you locked up.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## t bird (Jan 19, 2006)

My Grandpappy had one in his barn when I was young. I always wondered what it was?


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 20, 2006)

On the behalf of the 'pure' intrest of reading, learn about how that thar 'silver challace' or mini 'silver cloud' is used! 

A southern heritage reborn in modern times! 

Home Distillation of Alcohol


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice little still!


----------



## t bird (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice!! How about a small sample from it??


----------



## alex30808 (Jan 20, 2006)

WOW...that link to bob's site was well worth the read...I now want to make one...LOL....


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 21, 2006)

thatsa ...hic..hic....a  mm  hic  a hic........


----------

